# Flamboyant Red match



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 9, 2015)

I think we went through this at the other place but I do not recall if we came up with a non Pete paint match.  Anybody have a good one?   Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver base coat and Kandy Apple Red over it?  Or some other transparent red.  I got a good finish with purple "anodizing" paint over silver on a recent project.


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

metalcast red over metalcast ground coat,petes paints are top notch imho,but if a person doesnt have alot of experiance painting the old original candy,the job prolly wont turn out well,the old multi layer custom paints were very hard to do


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> metalcast red over metalcast ground coat,petes paints are top notch imho,but if a person doesnt have alot of experiance painting the old original candy,the job prolly wont turn out well,the old multi layer custom paints were very hard to do




The metalcast base is a medium size metallic and no metallic paint was used by Schwinn. I doubt one could do a good job matching Flamboyant Red with a Metalcast Red spray can. Flamboyant Red is the same red as Radiant IMO and the only difference is the thickness of the color coat and possibly the brightness of the base coat. The paint would have to be reduced/thinned to get a somewhat even and lighter shade of Red. Duplicolor has a candy red lacquer in a quart can which is premixed/reduced so that with a touch up gun, and a maybe a little more reducer, might be the way to go.


----------



## spoker (Nov 10, 2015)

seems like alot of busy work when you can just buy the supplies from pete and get exactly what your after


----------



## bairdco (Nov 10, 2015)

Metalcast is a fake annodizing paint. Duplicolor also makes a line of retro candy colours called Metal specks. Dunno how close the red is.

I've used the blue and it's darker and more sparkly than schwinn used, but looks great.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you can find the right car during the period you can find the old paint. Not sure if this Eldorado is original paint but, some were 'candy' albeit the paint name didn't say so and I found a 55 or 56 Chevy truck a few months ago,  that may have factory painted flamboyant green too, but under a different  name,  forgot where now, lol. 

There's a few sites with color samples and a big one that cross references all auto paints,, tough searching though. 

anyways this looks close [edit] "flamboyant" I'm thinking Opalescent red, 50's colors, but you get the picture eh?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 11, 2015)

What year is your bike? Is it that 50s/60s metallic candy color? I was told a gold or copper color undercoat would help. But that was a long time ago.


----------

